# Todas las revistas de Popular Science disponibles de forma gratuita!



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 5, 2010)

137 años de historia de esta interesante revista, digitalizada y al alcance de todos. Que más se puede pedir.



http://www.popsci.com/archives
http://books.google.com/books?id=UaUGpW8M_KMC&hl=en

Que disfruten de su lectura!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 5, 2010)

muchas gracias andres muy buen aporte


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 5, 2010)

:buenpost:
.....


----------



## g.corallo (Mar 5, 2010)

:buenpost:¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Mar 6, 2010)

g.corallo dijo:


> :buenpost:¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


:buenpost::buenpost:


----------



## maritenz (May 7, 2010)

impresionante, realmente un gran trabajo. te felicito!


----------



## zakumi (Sep 29, 2010)

Gracias un verdadero tesoro.


----------



## GomezF (Sep 29, 2010)

Vegetal Digital dijo:


> :buenpost::buenpost:



:buenpost: :buenpost:

Años de información, jaja.

Excelente aporte.


----------



## snakewather (Sep 30, 2010)

A mis manos alla por pos 90 mi tio me trajo una de EUA me gusto mucho nunca pense que estuvieran en la web como aca en mexico no la encontre en puestos de revistas.

Pero ahora me has echo recordar jajajajaaj saludos y se agradece el aporte EXELENTE!!!!!!


----------

